# AFI Cinematography Interview for 2018



## Bsen (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello everyone! I got interviewed by AFI Cinematography faculties Stephen Lighthill & Jacek Laskus on Friday, Mar 9th. The whole interview took me around 15 minutes. They asked me a couple questions on why I applied AFI Cinematography (compared with other film schools), any experiences working with film celluloid and what I have done after I graduated from undergrad school.

I simply answer all their questions and asking them some questions about the courses they provide. I tried my best to show them the positive image of myself. However, till now I'm still kinda nervous about the interview.

What should I expect after the interview? Is there anyone else got interviewed for AFI Cinematography?


----------



## Bsen (Mar 11, 2018)

Forgot to mention
I submitted my application by the end of January.
I received an interview confirmation email from Jill on Feb 21st
Interview date Mar 9th

Don't you people feel this is really fast processing time? All procedures were done around a month.


----------



## DREW_M (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, Bsen. I also received an interview confirmation email from Jill at the end of the Feb and my interview date is coming soon.  I think the reason that everything is processing so fast may because of your early submission. There is no need to worry about  that


----------



## Rosie (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Bsen and Drew! I was wondering if you guys could follow up on the interview and whether you have heard back yet. I am planning on applying for the next cycle. Advice or tips if you have any would be appreciated! I have a bunch of questions as well.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Can I ask you; When was the deadline for the Cinematography application 2019? 
For 2020 it is set to 01.12.19, but I looks as if it was in January last year?


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sorry, I meat January this year!


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Rosie said:


> Hi Bsen and Drew! I was wondering if you guys could follow up on the interview and whether you have heard back yet. I am planning on applying for the next cycle. Advice or tips if you have any would be appreciated! I have a bunch of questions as well.


Hi. Are you applying for this year?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> Can I ask you; When was the deadline for the Cinematography application 2019?
> For 2020 it is set to 01.12.19, but I looks as if it was in January last year?


They must not have posted the dates. If it's January then it's January 2020.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

This is from their website / admission page (recently updated): 
Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 11:59 p.m. CST on the designated dates below.


December 1, 2019:Cinematography, Editing, Directing, Producing, Production Design, and Screenwriting

But I'm pretty sure it was January 10th or 15th for fall 2019.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> This is from their website / admission page (recently updated):
> Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 11:59 p.m. CST on the designated dates below.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I don't think they've posted the dates for 2020. They say they will in September on their website.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hmm ? 
I'm not sure, but I think they have updated it? 
As it says: deadline for fall 2020, December 1, 2019. That is just 4 months from now, so I think the dates are right?


----------



## Chris W (Aug 1, 2019)

Michael86 said:


> Hmm ?
> I'm not sure, but I think they have updated it?
> As it says: deadline for fall 2020, December 1, 2019. That is just 4 months from now, so I think the dates are right?


Sorry I'm confused. Ha. You're right.


----------



## Leo86 (Aug 1, 2019)

That's ok 
I just think it's a bit strange (and can't see the reason why) they have expedited the date with almost 1,5 month! (If it is correct that the previous deadline was December 10/15.)


----------

